# White Rock males for meat?



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

This will be my first experience raising chickens just for meat. I've butchered extra roosters and unproductive hens in the past, but I'm ready to go bigger. However, in addition to not really being sure that I want to raise the cornish crosses, I can't get any until the end of August anyway. So, I was wondering about getting a bunch of male White Rocks and butchering them this fall. They are available at Meyer Hatchery June 18 (I'll pick them up).

Have any of you ever raised this breed specifically for meat? If so, were you pleased with the rate of growth and with their disposition? They will be in their own little pasture (approximately 45 x 90) and will have a little hut of some sort.

If you wouldn't recommend the Rocks, is there another breed that you would recommend for moderately quick growth and yummy taste? How about Delawares or Barred Rocks? The Barred are available a week earlier than the Whites.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

Before the cornishX was developed the white rock was a popular meat bird.
Really there isn't much difference in the tast of different breeds of chickens. 
The difference in taste comes from the way the chicken was raised and who ever cooks the bird.

Since the development of the cornishX the other breeds have not been used very much for meat birds. They just can't compete. The white rocks will take longer to get to eating size, eat more feed, and will not be as large or tender as the cornishX.
They will still taste good, just not as good as the cornishX.


----------



## Cliff (Jun 30, 2007)

pancho said:


> Really there isn't much difference in the tast of different breeds of chickens.


Marans definitely have a different taste. Their meat is darker, sweeter and richer tasting. They were specifically developed for their meat quality.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

Cliff said:


> Marans definitely have a different taste. Their meat is darker, sweeter and richer tasting. They were specifically developed for their meat quality.


So were every other breed of meat bird.


----------



## Cliff (Jun 30, 2007)

Unless you have tried them you can't very well say they aren't different, can you? They are... they were developed by the french as a gourmet meat bird a long time ago. They have a much better flavor and a different texture than other breeds.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

Cliff said:


> Unless you have tried them you can't very well say they aren't different, can you? They are... they were developed by the french as a gourmet meat bird a long time ago. They have a much better flavor and a different texture than other breeds.


I have a friend who raises them. They taste just like any other meat breed.
When they were popular he sold all he could raise at a good price. When people found out they were not any different than other meat breeds he had to sell them at the same price as other meat birds.
I know a person that has 20 maran roosters for sale right now. So far she can't get anyone to pay a dollar for them. That isn't unusual around here as it is impossible to sell a live meat bird. Too many free ones available.


----------



## Cliff (Jun 30, 2007)

Have you actually tasted one? Do you smoke? Their meat does taste different, especially compared to the cornish crosses, but better than standard breeds also.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

We have had white rock hens but not a rooster. Those hens were bigger bodied so the roosters sure ought to be meaty. Can't testify as to how long/how much feed to grow them out, just that the breed definitely carries some meat.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

Cliff said:


> Have you actually tasted one? Do you smoke? Their meat does taste different, especially compared to the cornish crosses, but better than standard breeds also.


Like I said, I have a friend who raises them. I have eaten them before.
When raised and cooked the same as other meat birds they taste the same.
Not as tender as the cornishX but they have to be older to be eating size.


----------



## Cliff (Jun 30, 2007)

pancho said:


> Like I said, I have a friend who raises them. I have eaten them before.
> When raised and cooked the same as other meat birds they taste the same.
> Not as tender as the cornishX but they have to be older to be eating size.


Well I guess we will just have to agree to disagree. Even the way the carcass looks is different, the meat is much darker than regular birds.


----------



## unregistered168043 (Sep 9, 2011)

I think if you are free ranging your birds, cornishx are probably the least economical bird in existence. They hang around the feeder in my experience, and don't free range nearly as well as most regular heritage breeds.

Commercial operations grow cornishx because their birds are kept contained and raised 100% on bag feed. For the backyard poultry raiser with some acres to pasture, I think it is hard to beat a good dual purpose heritage bird in terms of pound of meat per pound of feed.

Someone said 'heritage breeds can't compete ( with cornishx)', and thats true in a commercial production environment. In a homestead environment, with freedom to range and forage, predators to watch out for, and etc... Its the cornishx that cannot compete, IMO.


----------



## uncle Will in In. (May 11, 2002)

When I was growing up, poultry people only raised a half dozen different breeds. For eggs, the white leghorn was number one with the white rocks a close second. Rhode island reds and barred rocks run a close race for third. There were a few other breeds that were common but not real popular.
The white rock roosters were number one for meat birds. People prefered the white pinfeathers over the colored breeds. Most heavy breeds including white rocks are ready to butcher at 3 months. By 5 months they are up around 7 or 8 pounds and still fryable. You can't beat a drumstick right out of the skilett from an 8 pound bird. Enough to put a turkey to shame. LOL You will really like the white rocks <> UNK


----------



## Bettacreek (May 19, 2012)

Darntootin said:


> I think if you are free ranging your birds, cornishx are probably the least economical bird in existence. They hang around the feeder in my experience, and don't free range nearly as well as most regular heritage breeds.
> 
> Commercial operations grow cornishx because their birds are kept contained and raised 100% on bag feed. For the backyard poultry raiser with some acres to pasture, I think it is hard to beat a good dual purpose heritage bird in terms of pound of meat per pound of feed.
> 
> Someone said 'heritage breeds can't compete ( with cornishx)', and thats true in a commercial production environment. In a homestead environment, with freedom to range and forage, predators to watch out for, and etc... Its the cornishx that cannot compete, IMO.


If you withhold feed during the day, the cornish x actually forage pretty well. Haven't raised any in two years, but when I was raising them, they were fed only at night. During the day, they kept right up with the layers as far as foraging goes.


----------



## no1butcherman (Sep 6, 2007)

Hard to beat a Sussex.


----------



## no1butcherman (Sep 6, 2007)

What ever you get is going to be better than that nasty chicken that I bought at the grocery store last month!


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Well, I ended up getting the BBQ special from McMurray. They are a Cornish crosses and Cornish roasters, straight run. I really wanted to get some from Meyer since they are only about 25 minutes from here, but they didn't have anything available. I just got 25 since it is my first attempt at raising just for meat. I'm sure that I will adjust as I go and finally end up with a favorite in a couple of years. 

I was on the "call if you have an extra-big hatch and have extra broilers to sell" list yesterday at Meyer, but they didn't call. However, it got me motivated to build a little brooder area in the coop (my coop is already separated into chicken area and feed area, so I just had to move some stuff around and slap some plywood together to make a box). I got the brooder built and it is easily expandable, so I'm all set. The little waterers are washed up and the light is already in the coop. My order from McMurray isn't due to ship until June 18th, so we have plenty of time to get a shelter built in the pasture. I'm excited and hungry...hee hee hee! 

I usually pressure can my chicken, so I'm eager to see if I'll even be able to fit a breast is a jar this time. I've only ever butchered extra roosters and deadbeat hens in the past.


----------



## Bettacreek (May 19, 2012)

A good place I've found is WelpHatchery.com Very good prices, and the listed price includes shipping. Very good reports for them as well. I know it doesn't help you now, but possibly in the future.


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Change of plans...Meyer called this morning and they DO have extras. So, I am picking up 30 broilers tomorrow and I cancelled the McMurray order. Good thing I got the brooder ready yesterday!


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

I picked up 31 babies today. Man, they stink already! I can only imagine how bad they'll be by the time they can go outside.


----------



## DayBird (Jul 26, 2004)

You're going to be very happy with the broilers.


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

DayBird said:


> You're going to be very happy with the broilers.


I certainly hope so! There is an Amish family down the road that will butcher, skin, and cut them up for $1.80 each. I had them do a batch of roosters and deadbeat hens last year and they did a great job. I'll pressure can the legs, thighs, and breasts, and make broth and can it from the rest of the parts. 

I have butchered in the past, but, since my hubby is totally grossed-out by the sight of blood and I'm on my own with any animal-processing projects, I'll happily pay the Amish to do it for me!


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

I love cornish X's. Even pasture raised, they ARE economical, IMO. They get big, fast - no matter how they're raised they will always be the most bang for your buck. 

Our free range cornishes do well. We put the feeder/waterer apart from each other and from their house, and only feed them 2x per day. Last year we missed a few on butchering day because they ranged so far out in our overgrown garden that we didn't find them till the next day.


----------



## idigbeets (Sep 3, 2011)

I have 150 Cornish X in chicken tractors and free range. They are foraging just fine... tearing lots of grass, slugs, grasshoppers. ... maybe I got some good genetics from the breeder here though.. This is my 2nd lot of 150 this year, and the previous batch WAS a bit lazier compared to the current batch. With that said, in the chicken tractors the grass is tore up, eaten down, and scratched up. Maybe not as much as other breeds, but enough for me and my 6-8 week finish times. 



Darntootin said:


> I think if you are free ranging your birds, cornishx are probably the least economical bird in existence. They hang around the feeder in my experience, and don't free range nearly as well as most regular heritage breeds.
> 
> Commercial operations grow cornishx because their birds are kept contained and raised 100% on bag feed. For the backyard poultry raiser with some acres to pasture, I think it is hard to beat a good dual purpose heritage bird in terms of pound of meat per pound of feed.
> 
> Someone said 'heritage breeds can't compete ( with cornishx)', and thats true in a commercial production environment. In a homestead environment, with freedom to range and forage, predators to watch out for, and etc... Its the cornishx that cannot compete, IMO.


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

So far, so good. But, my goodness...these things sure poop a lot!


----------



## Cliff (Jun 30, 2007)

mammabooh said:


> So far, so good. But, my goodness...these things sure poop a lot!


 The nastiness is only just beginning....


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Cliff said:


> The nastiness is only just beginning....


I know...but I'll be very vigilant in keeping them clean! And then, several weeks from now, I'll get to eat 'em...hee hee hee!

I picked some grass for them this morning, and they were fighting over some clover. It just cracked me up. I figured there is no use waiting until I put them outside to get them used to eating grass.


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Here's a picture of the aforementioned babies on Wednesday when I brought them home. I'll post another picture in a week.










P.S. I had the waterer on the bricks on the left side of the picture, but they couldn't seem to find it. So, I put it on the floor for a day or so. It is now back on the bricks and the towels have been replaced with wood shavings.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

mammabooh said:


> I know...but I'll be very vigilant in keeping them clean! And then, several weeks from now, I'll get to eat 'em...hee hee hee!
> 
> I picked some grass for them this morning, and they were fighting over some clover. It just cracked me up. I figured there is no use waiting until I put them outside to get them used to eating grass.


They won't need as much heat as other chicks and will be ready to go outside a lot sooner.
I put mine outside at 2 weeks old.


----------



## idigbeets (Sep 3, 2011)

At that young age be sure you're tearing up the grass for them, their crop might not be able to digest larger pieces (or more fibrous) of grass and you could get impaction or sour crop. Make sure to give em some grit too.


----------



## DayBird (Jul 26, 2004)

mammabooh said:


> So far, so good. But, my goodness...these things sure poop a lot!


wow, just think of all that lovely compost


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

DayBird said:


> wow, just think of all that lovely compost


You got that right! I have 11 adult hens, 5 12-week-old chicks, 3 5-week-old chicks, and 6 goats, so you'd think I'd have plenty of manure for my compost. However, my garden (the fenced-in area) is 65 x 100 and needs all of the compost that I can throw at it! I've been using the goat bedding right on the garden as mulch between rows, but the chicken poop goes to the compost pile first. I also got several cart loads of aged horse manure from my neighbor last fall, but I still need more POOP!


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Here's a picture I took of them a few minutes ago. In case you're wondering, I made their area a bit bigger...they seemed crowded before. They weighed 2 ounces the day I brought them home, and are 8 ounces a week later!










I might have to put one of them down. It hurt its leg yesterday (pinched it between two bricks somehow). It doesn't seem to be broken, just out of joint or something. Anyway...the leg is sticking way out to the side and it is having trouble walking. It doesn't seem to be in pain, so I'll keep a close eye on it. I picked the chick up several times today and tried to work on the leg a bit. Maybe I should take it to the chiropractor..hee hee hee!


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

mammabooh said:


> Here's a picture I took of them a few minutes ago. In case you're wondering, I made their area a bit bigger...they seemed crowded before. They weighed 2 ounces the day I brought them home, and are 8 ounces a week later!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You might need to watch the feed. The leg you describe is the same way they look when they are fed too much.

Today I had a man over picking up a mower and he saw my cornishX running around in the back yard. He wanted to know what kind they were as he had never seen any chickens that big. The pullets were larger than his buff rooster. He had to take a few pics of them to show his wife.


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

I actually had to pull the leg out from between the bricks, so I'm pretty sure it was an injury. Not only was the leg caught, but another chick was sitting on it. Should I limit the food at this young age anyway? I thought it was supposed to be free-feed for the first two or three weeks.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

mammabooh said:


> I actually had to pull the leg out from between the bricks, so I'm pretty sure it was an injury. Not only was the leg caught, but another chick was sitting on it. Should I limit the food at this young age anyway? I thought it was supposed to be free-feed for the first two or three weeks.


I usually feed them twice a day. Once in the morning and once in the evening. I never fed them all they wanted to eat until they were grown.
I would check their craw. If it was still full I didn't feed again until it had emptyied. They will waste quite a bit of feed if given all they will eat. Once their craw is full they have had enough.


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

So, do you just put feed out for a certain amount of time, or give them a certain amount and let them clean it up?


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

mammabooh said:


> So, do you just put feed out for a certain amount of time, or give them a certain amount and let them clean it up?


Either way works. You can put feed out for about 30 minutes then pick it up or notice about how much they eat in that time and only put that much in the feeder.


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

So you really only feed them for 30 minutes twice a day? You do that when they are older too? I thought it was supposed to be 12 hours on and 12 hours off once they got to be 3 weeks old.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

mammabooh said:


> So you really only feed them for 30 minutes twice a day? You do that when they are older too? I thought it was supposed to be 12 hours on and 12 hours off once they got to be 3 weeks old.


I just do what works for me. I can't promise it will work for you,
I only feed mine once a day now but I am not planning on eating them.


----------



## idigbeets (Sep 3, 2011)

I feed mine every 12 hours... AM and PM.. And I hope you have larger waterers, those quart size will not last long in another week or two.


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

idigbeets said:


> I feed mine every 12 hours... AM and PM.. And I hope you have larger waterers, those quart size will not last long in another week or two.


Yes...they'll move up to the bigger waterers soon. They are already going through a bit over a gallon a day.


----------



## wildcat6 (Apr 5, 2011)

pancho said:


> You might need to watch the feed. The leg you describe is the same way they look when they are fed too much.
> 
> Today I had a man over picking up a mower and he saw my cornishX running around in the back yard. He wanted to know what kind they were as he had never seen any chickens that big. The pullets were larger than his buff rooster. He had to take a few pics of them to show his wife.


Unfortunately, that leg issue is common amongst the CornishX as they grow so rapidly. I raised some that walked around like ducks until they got so heavy they just plopped down in front of the feed trough and barely moved from that point. I would go in everyday and try to get them to move around but to no avail. Some had laid down so much they burn marks that went all the way through the skin. At 7-8 weeks they were as big as basketballs and they tasted pretty good but I don't believe they are as cost efficient as some folks think. The amount of feed they eat in those 8 weeks will break the bank. Yes you do have to feed others longer but they only eat a fraction of what the Cornishx eat on a daily basis. I have heard many folks say that they are hard to raise to 8 weeks because they develop heart problems and they don't make it. However, I raised 75 and lost only one so I am not so sure about that. I even kept on efor a couple of years before it died. I wish you the best of luck with them and I hope you can keep them moving better than I can. I would say that is the key.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

wildcat6 said:


> Unfortunately, that leg issue is common amongst the CornishX as they grow so rapidly. I raised some that walked around like ducks until they got so heavy they just plopped down in front of the feed trough and barely moved from that point. I would go in everyday and try to get them to move around but to no avail. Some had laid down so much they burn marks that went all the way through the skin. At 7-8 weeks they were as big as basketballs and they tasted pretty good but I don't believe they are as cost efficient as some folks think. The amount of feed they eat in those 8 weeks will break the bank. Yes you do have to feed others longer but they only eat a fraction of what the Cornishx eat on a daily basis. I have heard many folks say that they are hard to raise to 8 weeks because they develop heart problems and they don't make it. However, I raised 75 and lost only one so I am not so sure about that. I even kept on efor a couple of years before it died. I wish you the best of luck with them and I hope you can keep them moving better than I can. I would say that is the key.


One reason they eat so much is people feed them so much. After a certain amount of feed the rest is mostly wasted. If people are needing fertilizer it is good to feed them more but if you don't have a need for the extra fertilizer there is no need to feed them so much. They can be raised with better results with less than half the feed. One thing to be sure of, if they are setting down when they eat you are feeding too much.


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

I made a little temporary pen for the broilers and had them outside for a bit today. Here's a pic...


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

Looking good.
Notice the size of the craws on them. 
I waited for that to shrink some before feeding any more.

One of my cornishX roosters flew up on a 4' chain link fence yesterday.
Not bad for a rooster that size.


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

pancho said:


> Looking good.
> Notice the size of the craws on them.
> I waited for that to shrink some before feeding any more.
> 
> ...


I've been giving them food off and on through the day instead of leaving it with them the entire time. The picture was taken right after I took their food away.


----------



## idigbeets (Sep 3, 2011)

Is that lemon juice in their water?


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

No, it's electrolytes/vitamins. It came in a packet and I add 1/10 of a teaspoon to each gallon of water. You're supposed to have it available to them full time for the first 5 days, and then once a week after that. It's to promote bone strength and heart health in fast-growing birds.


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Good news! The little bum-legged chick is on the mend. It has been running around in the outside shelter and looks almost normal (except for being a bit smaller than the rest).


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

They are now 2 weeks old and weigh an average of 1 pound each. They are gross. I am very much looking forward to getting their area ready out in the pasture. As it is now, I have a 4 x 8 temporary shelter for them that they spend the day in. So, that means I have to pick each one up and put it outside and then carry it back in the evening. I've been moving the shelter once a day, but I'm going to try to get Hubby to help me put some wheels on it so that I can move it several times during the day.


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

3 weeks old...1 pound and 9 ounces! Their area still isn't ready in the pasture, but I fenced in an area for them outside of the coop. Not having to touch them much makes them much more attractive to me. Now that they have more room, they are acting like normal chickens. I am much happier now. I'm sure they are also.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

My cornishX that I decided to keep are still doing great. They have grown out of that always being hungry stage. I feed once a day. The pullets are especially nice looking birds. They free range along with the other layers. The only difference is they are so much bigger than the white rocks, wyandotes, and easter eggers.
The roosters are two different styles. All are large but one type is a tall bird and the other type is a shorter bird. Their crowing is a lot quiter than any rooster I have ever raised. They are very large birds but free range just like the other chickens.
They are a very tame bird.


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

How old are yours now, Pancho? I'm seriously considering keeping a couple around to see how they do.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

mammabooh said:


> How old are yours now, Pancho? I'm seriously considering keeping a couple around to see how they do.


I can't remember when I bought them. Probably 5-6 months old.
I like them. I like the way they look, their size, their gentleness, the way they act, and the way they sound. They do sound quite a bit different than other chickens.
They have been over that eating everything they see for some time now. I feed in the morning and when they have eaten they leave the food until later that evening. They especially like the scrap garden vegitables I give them.


----------



## idigbeets (Sep 3, 2011)

I kept two, rooster and a hen outta my cornish X this year, they are about 4 months old now... I put them in w/ the younger birds of 3-4 weeks. They keep them in line (mostly from trying to bite me at feeding time) and in general less shenanigans when they are out and about... keeps the small ones close to the chicken tractors. Overall, a win win.


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Good heavens! At 4 weeks old, the females weigh 2 pounds, 12 ounces, and the males are 3 pounds, 4 ounces. I can't imagine how big they'd be if I didn't limit their food.


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Here's a picture I took of them this weekend...they were 5 1/2 weeks old. I like them a WHOLE lot better now that they are in their own building. They only sleep in there...I kick them out during the day. I made an appointment with the Amish lady down the road to process whatever birds are ready on the 30th of this month. I have quite a few people that want to buy some from me, but I want to eat them all! Maybe I'll sell some of the next batch.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

Nice looking birds.
I will try to get a pic of some of the ones I have saved back.
Some are real nice looking birds, some look like they were put together with spare parts, big spare parts.


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

pancho said:


> Nice looking birds.
> I will try to get a pic of some of the ones I have saved back.
> Some are real nice looking birds, some look like they were put together with spare parts, big spare parts.


I would LOVE to see pictures of them!


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2012)

pancho said:


> Really there isn't much difference in the tast of different breeds of chickens.


There's definitely a taste difference between white skinned and yellow skinned breeds.


----------



## Bettacreek (May 19, 2012)

Do you mind getting another set of weights on them? Mine are a half a week behind your's. I don't think mine are as big, but they free range for the entire day. Right now, we're going through about 100lbs of feed per week.


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Bettacreek said:


> Do you mind getting another set of weights on them? Mine are a half a week behind your's. I don't think mine are as big, but they free range for the entire day. Right now, we're going through about 100lbs of feed per week.


I just weighed them a few minutes ago. They will be 6 weeks old tomorrow. Females 4.5 pounds, and males 5 pounds. One male is 5.5 pounds, but he's a freak of nature.

I bought 3 50-pound bags of feed on Friday, and they just polished off the first one today.


----------



## Bettacreek (May 19, 2012)

My birds make me about half sick. They're about 2lbs right now at 5wks. TOTAL, I've gone through 350lbs, but I've been feeding 24 layers for about a week now (3lbs per day while confined), eight 6wk pekins, 12 ameraucanas at 8wks and some turkeys (4 older turkeys at about 8wks and three at 5wks). The pekins do eat a lot, but the turkeys and Ameraucanas barely touch the food.

Are your's still tractored or are they free-range/pastured now? Mine have been free range since about day three, with access to their brooder room if they so chose. I've been feeding them three times per day, and everyone fills up and then goes to rest for awhile before free-ranging, and they still had feed left in their feeders for a little while after their nap, so I wasn't exactly starving them. I just cannot believe that free range would cost that much in meat loss.


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

WOW...that's a lot of feed! Are you sure the wild birds or mice/rats aren't making off with a bunch of it?

Mine are pastured, but they just lay around because it's stinkin' hot here...it was 95 degrees today. I'm surprised they haven't died of heat stroke. They are in the shade, and I have a fan running on them, but they are still panting and wheezing. Today was supposed to be the hottest day of the week, so I hope they can be more comfortable from now on.

There's a chart from the Meyer Hatchery website that tells how much they should be eating a week and how much they should weigh (I tried to post it here, but it didn't show up right). Mine are a bit above average on both, but I don't know why...I certainly haven't given them all the feed they want. In case you can't find it and are interested, at 5 weeks, average weight is 3.34 pounds and average feed consumption in 1.9 pounds per bird.


----------



## Bettacreek (May 19, 2012)

I was looking at Welp Hatchery's guideline chart. I was more interested in your weights, because you raised them closer to my style of raising than what hatcheries recommend. I'm dismayed, to say the least, that they're so far underweight compared to your's. One thing I've thought about is that possibly I've gotten the slow growing cornish cross birds. That, on top of the feed restrictions and free-ranging might have them so far behind. Lately, it seems like they aren't eating as much, because they won't even finish their night feedings anymore, HOWEVER, the feed went from 100lbs in two weeks to 200lbs in two weeks. It almost DOES seem like something is getting into it, but the room is locked at night, the feed is stored in a big trash can with a lid and the lid is always on if I'm not scooping feed, and there are no holes or anything. During the day, I've started to feed wet mash and actually watch their feeding. They always polish it off before I leave. I haven't seen wild birds anywhere near the food (in fact, they've stopped visiting anywhere near the yard since the birds have started to roam the entire yard). I just don't get it. There is hardly any waste of the feed. Maybe the other birds are eating more than I suspected. The ducks certainly powerhouse the feed. The 24 layer birds are eating about 21lbs per week I guess. That certainly is a jump. I'm guessing that the ducks eat as much as they do, so tack on another 21lbs per week, that's an extra 42lbs per week, which is about half. Plus the light eating turkeys and dozen Ameraucanas, I guess I'm putting too much blame on the cornish cross. Still, their weight is so below norm. :/ I'm almost tempted to lock them up for a day to see just how much they DO eat per day. Maybe that'd settle my nerves a little bit. At least with them being so small, I'll have a better chance of some of them surviving until I can get them to breed.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

Bettacreek said:


> I was looking at Welp Hatchery's guideline chart. I was more interested in your weights, because you raised them closer to my style of raising than what hatcheries recommend. I'm dismayed, to say the least, that they're so far underweight compared to your's. One thing I've thought about is that possibly I've gotten the slow growing cornish cross birds. That, on top of the feed restrictions and free-ranging might have them so far behind. Lately, it seems like they aren't eating as much, because they won't even finish their night feedings anymore, HOWEVER, the feed went from 100lbs in two weeks to 200lbs in two weeks. It almost DOES seem like something is getting into it, but the room is locked at night, the feed is stored in a big trash can with a lid and the lid is always on if I'm not scooping feed, and there are no holes or anything. During the day, I've started to feed wet mash and actually watch their feeding. They always polish it off before I leave. I haven't seen wild birds anywhere near the food (in fact, they've stopped visiting anywhere near the yard since the birds have started to roam the entire yard). I just don't get it. There is hardly any waste of the feed. Maybe the other birds are eating more than I suspected. The ducks certainly powerhouse the feed. The 24 layer birds are eating about 21lbs per week I guess. That certainly is a jump. I'm guessing that the ducks eat as much as they do, so tack on another 21lbs per week, that's an extra 42lbs per week, which is about half. Plus the light eating turkeys and dozen Ameraucanas, I guess I'm putting too much blame on the cornish cross. Still, their weight is so below norm. :/ I'm almost tempted to lock them up for a day to see just how much they DO eat per day. Maybe that'd settle my nerves a little bit. At least with them being so small, I'll have a better chance of some of them surviving until I can get them to breed.


What kind of feed are giving them?


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

pancho said:


> What kind of feed are giving them?


Yeah...good point. I would imagine that, if you're feeding them layer feed or something else that doesn't have enough protein, they'd eat a lot more than they would if they had high protein feed.


----------



## Bettacreek (May 19, 2012)

They're fed a 20% mash. I have learned that it seems that everyone here locally is having problems getting their cornish cross up to size. Everyone is guessing it's from the heat.


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Bettacreek said:


> They're fed a 20% mash. I have learned that it seems that everyone here locally is having problems getting their cornish cross up to size. Everyone is guessing it's from the heat.


Do they have plenty of water? My 30 broilers drank 7 gallons of water yesterday!


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

One of my cornishX hens. It has been raining for 14 days, have to excuse the mud


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

Introducing Sumo. A cornishX rooster. Not the largest, not the smallest, my favorite. Poor picture.


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Thanks for the pictures, Pancho!


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

mammabooh said:


> Thanks for the pictures, Pancho!


I don't know how much the cornishX weighs but yesterday I was doing some building and Sumo came over to have a look. Since I had my tape measure with me I mearured him.
He is one square foot of meat. That is not counting neck, head, legs, or tail.
Across the back he is 12" wide. From where the feathers start on his legs to the top of his back he is 12" tall. From the front of his chest to his but he is 12" long.
He isn't the largest, he is 2nd to the smallest. I kept back 5 roosters because I expected to loose some. Still have 5 roosters. 3 are quite a bit larger than Sumo. I saved back 4 hens and still have all 4. 
They are taking the heat real well. Don't eat much more than my laying hens and are a very gentle, calm, and tame chicken.


----------

